# What do YOU use to KILL weeds, grass etc.?



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

NEED to Annihilate








sections of the yard to cover with landscape fabric and top with mulch. What you use? On a budget here....


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Generic Round-up


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Is your goal to kill everything that is growing now, or to kill that plus seeds that have not germinated yet, or so nothing grows there for a year? 

Also, anything good and legal is not cheap, sorry. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Plain old table salt or Rock salt for melting ice. I have heard people who have good luck with preen as well. 
But, if you know a farmer they have some waaaaaay cool stuff. Granted you need a hazmat suit to handle it....


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi John, 

One thing that we use here is Microbe-Lift Algaway 5.4 that limiinates algee from our Koi ponds and kills all weeds better and cheaper than Round-up. I purchase it from AZponds.com and here's a link directly to their website page. 

http://www.azponds.com/New_webpages/New_clarifier_algaecontrol.html 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

generic round up? names please? Greg, I want it dead forever along the mainline etc.!


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

An organic solution is to use equal parts hot water/white vinegar. Several applications may be necessary, but Round-Up may require several as well. Be cautious of using any synthetic herbicides near drinking water supplies or where run-off can enter streams/waterways. Most of the synthetic herbicides are lethal to aquatic life.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Hopefully this is a silly question, but I like the idea of trying the hot water and vinegar mixture in an area near my pond, so will the vinegar adversely affect my LGB ties or rails?


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't see any reason why vinegar/water should affect the plastic. After all, most vinegar comes in plastic bottles these day. Granted, plastic ties may not be made of the same plastic as the bottles. 

The brass or stainless rails (whatever you use) should be tested out. The solution is a weak acid with a pH of around 3.0 or so. It may casuse some etching, but I am not sure about this. 

I think it's time for me to design my own experiment.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I buy Generic Round up at Orchard Supply Hardware, Limited to California. You need to read the labels on store brand weed killer and look for the chemical glyphosate
Paul

Generic round up? names please? Greg, I want it dead forever along the mainline etc.!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

please do! This sounds like a cheap alternative and much safer than deisel fuel


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I just found some "weed B gone" by Ortho inthe garage... all ingredients contain salt! hhhhhmhmhmhmhmhmhmhmmmmmmmmm


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Like I said.....


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

What kind of "salt"? Dimethylamine salt is not table salt (NaCl)!!!


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I used to use Roundup but of late I've been pulling them out. I don't know if all those chemicals are good for my beagles.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Why do you need to kill the weeds? Rototill all that stuff under and tamp the soil. Your weed cloth should keep it from coming back.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

can't till right next to the concrete roadbed mainline etc.


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

I use Roundup, then Preen. The latter is a pre-emergent, so early in the season is better. Usually I try to come back about a week after using Roundup and finish off any I missed or didn't get a good coating on. Roundup seems to work better the warmer it is, in my opinion. If you get a 90+ degree day anything you hit with it will be dead, assuming it doesn't get washed off by rain or irrigation within about 3 hours. 

Since Roundup affects an enzyme unique to plant life, it can't hurt animals. Or so I believe. I try to limit using Weed-B-Gone on the yard to once or maybe twice a season, because I'm not so sure I like my pooch running around in that stuff either. Ideally it won't rain for at least 24-48 hours after applying Weed-B-Gone. I can't believe how many people around here will go spray it knowing it's going to rain and then wonder why it didn't work...I know it's a cliche but I try to read the darn directions. I wish I had read the directions on Krylon's new spray nozzles before I blasted red paint all over the garage;-)


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Regular old table salt works the best, lay it on heavy water it in and your done for the year. Its very cheap method of killing off only what you want.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

John, for what you want, roundup is not the answer, just kills what is growing now... the seeds will sprout. A pre-emergent won't do what you want either. 

What you want is called a "soil sterilizer", which is usually good for 1 year of nothing growing. 

This is the kind of stuff they will put in the soil when they intend to grow sod for harvesting, so nothing gets in the sod. 

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Lawns-725/soil-sterilization.htm 

notice they also mention use of rock salt. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been gardening (30 yrs.) and building train layouts (10 yrs.) and have had to deal with this problem of reemerging grass and weeds. This method works very well and is cheaper than spraying with chemicals every few months.
Rent a sod cutter and remove that top layer of grass. All your weed seeds are in that top layer as well as grass roots. Now, for the bad news, weed seeds do not come from below. Seeds get blown around and land on top of an area and don't really come from below all the time.

Not all mulch is necessarily a good thing either. It makes a great nesting area for Earwigs, Spiders, and future weeds. Here, in southwestern Ontario our weather mimics northern California. Many of use use stone such as pea stone, crushed red granite, etc. It is not that expensive and doesn't blow away on a windy day. The smaller the stone, the better for preventing seeds from taking root. Hope this helps. Email me if you would like more info,
Regards, Dennis.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Here in Florida we have weed issues 12 months a year. My weeds grow right out of the sand subbase. As a result I am "environmentally a bad guy". I just use Roundup about twice a year.

Ed


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

The weed I have most trouble with is the dandelion. The root on that thing drills straight down and is stubborn as all get out. 

The best usage of Roundup that I can think of is if you have stubborn grass growing amidst some thyme or something, where you are afraid of pulling the good out with the weed. You can carefully rub (not spray) the Roundup on the stalks and kill it separate from the plants it's embedded in but you have to be careful. 

Also, separate issue of Roundup is that farmers in some areas of the country are experiencing Roundup-resistant weeds.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Check out "Tractor Supply." Their version of "Round-up" was more potent and a lot less costly.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

John, go to Walmart, Ace, Lowe's or Home Depot and pick up a gallon of Spectracide Weed and Grass Killer in the black jug. I have been using it for years and it works wonders. Kills in 24 hours. It comes with a spray attachment and will kill most anything on the layout except heavy brush and you will have to use Sprectracide heavy brush killer. Walmart has it for $5.00 a premixed gallon. You will not be disappointed! 
Ron


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

My wife is very conscious of the environment. We've never used any overall lawn treatment chemicals, nor any type of garden pesticides etc. She found a very good product that performs the same task as Roundup. It is Clove. I think it is some sort of astringent. It does take longer to kill anything that grows, but it is safe to use almost anywhere. And it will not affect amphibians. Concentrated, it has a very strong smell. But if any of you remember Clove chewing gum, thats the smell of it from a short distance. I understand that Clove is also good for keeping insects at bay. I am going to try it in our garage attic. The Stink Bugs are having a field day up there. And there isn't much that affects them.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

thank you all! hhhhmmmm I would not mind killing bugs as well! I have never seen so many blood sucking tics in my life than this year!


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

The old Roundup has an advantage in that when it hits the dirt, it becomes inactive. Salt and things like that will wash downhill and kill there too. 

There is another type of Roundup now that kills the current plants and then prevents growth.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bill Swindell on 27 May 2010 09:20 PM 
The old Roundup has ...
Is that why the new stuff doesn't seem to work as well? Did they change the formulation???


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 27 May 2010 09:15 PM 
thank you all! hhhhmmmm I would not mind killing bugs as well! I have never seen so many blood sucking tics in my life than this year! 


I've noticed more ticks this year also. The weather hasn't been like this for many years, about thirty. When the kids were little, a long time ago, we would have to check their heads every night.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well to kill everything I use roundup pro. There are many brands out ther but they are all the same. I also have a granular Roundup that you mix with water. I only use concentrate and mix when needed. The granular shows damage in 24hours. 

For broadleaf weeds like dandelions I use Eliminate herbicide, 1.1oz per Gallon I think. Kills all broadleaf along with wild onions. Clover takes 2 hits 14 days apart. Watch the broadleaf as it will also kill and trees and shrubs.

Stay away from the ground clear stuff. It leeches 3' from where it is applied and can and will do damage to trees/shrubs from taking in through the roots. 

You can get better prices by going to your local John deere store, which is where I buy all mine from. 

Of course I buy and apply all this crap for a living, watch the drift from spraying. Most of all keep it off you hands and skin.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Being a professional at what you do, Jason, goes a long way toward responsible use of these chemicals. However, most of us are do it yourself weed destroyers. Alot of us tend to use too much of the stuff. I just have a hard time with all of these chemicals on the open market. As I sit here, *trying not to scratch my arms, I would prefer if safer methods would be used to kill foliage. *I was stationed near the DMZ, in Vietnam. The place of some of the heaviest use of Agent Orange. When I sweat heavily the toxins come to the surface, or so I was told, and cause my skin to itch in a way thats difficult to get relief from or to describe.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Dan, 

Glad to see you are still around after being exposed to agent orange. 

I was stationed at Camp Lejeune NC from 75 to 78 (USMC). The drinking water there was toxic b/c chemicals were dumped in by a dry cleaning company. I periodically get letters from the Marine Corps and the EPA (I think that's the organization) telling me I'm at risk but not telling me what to do about it. So far so good.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

It was mentioned here quite a bit.. killing everything. I have three VERY large lillac bushes (about 10-20 feet in diameter, 10+ feet tall) that are the keystones of my railroad's layout. Not to mention, I was forbidden from doing anything to harm them by the wife & the landlord. Any way to kill everything BUT the lilacs?


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I purchased a killer called spectracide for $8 and it mixes up to 10 gallons.... very happy with it, kills same day if sprayed early


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Does anyone know if either Spectracide or Roundup will "disappear" after an application, to the extent that the garden will again be safe for my dog? 
Thanks


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Roundup binds with the soil and does not get into watersheds, if you have a household water well be VERY carefull about what you put down lest you find your supply contamiinated.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

For driveways, sidewalks & the like only 

1 liter of white vinegar 
¼ cup of table salt 
2 tablespoons of your favorite liquid dish soap 

Spray on lawn causes big ugly brown patches as it kills grass too. Cheap and it works without harming your animals. 

Also if you want to stop hornets or wasps from settling in your sheds or where ever spray the wood with a solution of water and bleach once a year.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By jgallaway81 on 30 Jun 2010 07:52 PM 
It was mentioned here quite a bit.. killing everything. I have three VERY large lillac bushes (about 10-20 feet in diameter, 10+ feet tall) that are the keystones of my railroad's layout. Not to mention, I was forbidden from doing anything to harm them by the wife & the landlord. *Any way to kill everything BUT the lilacs?* 


When you say "everything", are you thinking of the wife and landlord?


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

There are days... no seriously, I was only referring to the termination of germination.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Drexal Imitator Plus which is generic Roundup at 25% the price. Sometimes I mix a 2-4D product such as Triaminic for spraying heavy broadleaf plants like elephant ear. There is reports of some weed strains that are showing up that are Roundup resistant..seems that mother nature is starting to adapt to Gylphosate. One thing that Monsanto's Roundup does have mixed in is Diquat wich is another nasty weed killer. Odd but around here you have to be liscenced to buy Diquat but not to buy Roundup with Diquat.

Imitator

As far as sprinkling some salt around, To me that won't do much as I live in the rust belt where the highway depts. use salt all winter on the state hwys. This time of year weeds grow up thru the pavement and in the shoulders so the hwy. depts. are spraying Roundup. Salt does kill some trees as I see like evergreens with salt spray burns on them from last winters use of road salt.


----------



## old john (Dec 29, 2008)

I live in North Florida, on a barrier island, and use white vinegar, we already have the salt in the air and everything survives it, but vinegar kills weeds and grass and you are not left with toxic chemicals in the yard to worry about when the grand children come crawling.....


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Like Chuck said last nite on the news here they are saying that the type of Roundup that farmers use is not killing all or some of the weeds out there now!! New strains of them coming I guess!! I have used Roundup ultra the one above reg Roundup for two years with success, I use it to edge the layout, and for weeds. Although I'm thinking they maybe have made a weaker batch this year I've gone through two containers of it. We've had alot of rain this year may be the problem but it just doesn't seem to be as efficient this year as last on the same areas. Still edges the layout good though!! Regal


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I tried propane bottle and a flame thrower. The loacal fire department were not overly amused with my choise of weed weapon. They strongly suggesed I not use it.


----------

